# temporary pinning of the pip joint ring finger



## scooter1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Surgeon did a release of flexion contracture with temporay pinning of the proximal
interphalangeal joint right ring finger

I started to use 20650, however, there is no traction device. what do I do for the 
temporary pinning?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 17, 2010)

wsr1614@yahoo.com said:


> Surgeon did a release of flexion contracture with temporay pinning of the proximal
> interphalangeal joint right ring finger
> 
> I started to use 20650, however, there is no traction device. what do I do for the
> temporary pinning?



Look at 26776


----------

